# He's back...



## Robert-Y (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Korea2010

Well done gungz! (and to all of the other event winners of course...)


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 24, 2010)

Who??


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 24, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Who??


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jan 24, 2010)

who? sorry my the video doesn't show up on my computer..


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 25, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> who? sorry my the video doesn't show up on my computer..



Apparently someone named "Yu Jeong-Min" and nicknamed Gungz.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jan 25, 2010)

i thought it was Yu Nakjima


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 25, 2010)

You people dont know who Gungz is o-o


----------



## Faz (Jan 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > who? sorry my the video doesn't show up on my computer..
> ...



lmao.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > iChanZer0 said:
> ...



Lmao.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2010)

4Chan said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



llamo


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Llama.


----------



## elimescube (Jan 25, 2010)

Gungz is a legend! lern 2 'preciate!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Llama

EDIT: NO!! Cola and I were thinking the same!!!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 25, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> i thought it was Yu Nakjima



me too...


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 25, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



Jjama


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> You people dont know who Gungz is o-o



Nope


----------



## Escher (Jan 25, 2010)

This thread is like a nub filter.


----------



## PatrickT (Jan 25, 2010)

The guy who made that sunday contest video that everyone thought was fake since he was so ridiculously fast...

Then he went to like one comp and set the world record for a year...


----------



## Faz (Jan 25, 2010)

Escher said:


> This thread is like a nub filter.



win.


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2010)

Escher said:


> This thread is like a nub filter.



lol yea pretty much.


----------



## metal_cuber (Jan 25, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Llama


----------



## Kian (Jan 25, 2010)

If you don't know who Gungz is, you should probably be lurking more.

Anyway, I'm happy to see him back. I remember being amazed by him when he blew everyone out of the water. His videos were awe-inspiring.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow.. :O
That's really impressive. After not competing in 2 years (and presumably not cubing all that much) he comes back and jumps back into the top 12.
Gungz is truly legendary.


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought this thread was about Matyas...


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 25, 2010)

I was hoping Yu or Matyas


----------



## Faz (Jan 25, 2010)

> WCA has banned the competitor (Kuti) for three years for all WCA competitions, starting today. The competitor may appeal for reinstatement after two years, if he fully cooperates with WCA.



Dated 26th of February 2008.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> > WCA has banned the competitor (Kuti) for three years for all WCA competitions, starting today. The competitor may appeal for reinstatement after two years, if he fully cooperates with WCA.
> 
> 
> 
> Dated 26th of February 2008.



I thought it was 1 year...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 25, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > > WCA has banned the competitor (Kuti) for three years for all WCA competitions, starting today. The competitor may appeal for reinstatement after two years, if he fully cooperates with WCA.
> ...



this made me lol


----------



## qqwref (Jan 25, 2010)

You guys fail, Gungz is really important in cubing history. Anyway Gungz's 11.38 avg is cool, very nice to see him back in cubing. But I'm also very impressed by:
- 45.91 444avg from Jeong Jong-Ho!
- 1:24 555avg, 2:44 666avg, 3:55 777single and 4:25 777avg from Lee Seung-Woo!
- 49.60 feetavg and 3.59 222avg from Nam Yun-Su!
- two 18.xx Square-1 averages!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Woah, amazing comeback man @[email protected]
Not to mention great times like what qq listed.


----------



## Meep (Jan 25, 2010)

Even Meep knows who Gungz is >_>


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> EDIT: NO!! Cola*h* and I were thinking the same!!!



Fixed. 

Even I know who Gungz is.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: NO!! Cola*h* and I were thinking the same!!!
> ...



Nonononononono, you are Cola.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Well then your Goins


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Nonononononono, you are Cola.
> ...



Yes!!!


----------



## Weston (Jan 25, 2010)

Very impressive. I wonder if the military let him cube at all 

I used to be so proud that I was less than 0.1 seconds away from him in OH. I guess ill have to get a better average at Caltech now.


----------



## blade740 (Jan 25, 2010)

Gungz is a beast.

Also, WHERE IS JUNHYUK?


----------



## Lofty (Jan 25, 2010)

Eh, his WR was set a long time ago so its quite understandable that people who have only joined the cubing community recently wouldn't know who he was. Unless they looked at old WR's or something like that. 
It is good to see him back, hopefully we'll see some even more impressive times at future competitions!
I was looking for Junhyuk too...


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2010)

Little Jun was a lazy bum bum.


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 25, 2010)

Hurray, Gungz is back!

One of the most legendary figures in the history of cubing, being the first guy ever to officially average sub12 and keep that record for a really long time.

He's always been a big inspiration for me (especially his 11.8x avg of 12 video) and for many other cubers, I guess (including Breandan ^^). He was the avg WR holder back in the days when I started 

Welcome back!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > who? sorry my the video doesn't show up on my computer..
> ...



It's like saying: someone named "Breandan Vallance" and nicknamed gasmus...



Escher said:


> This thread is like a nub filter.



Exactly! 



TheMachanga said:


> I was *hoping* Yu or *Matyas*



Excuse me?

Anyway, I'm happy for him, I really hope he will do some more insane times!

For the new ones: If you don't know someone, it doesn't mean that the he/she doesn't matter. If you already know his name, look up for his WCA profile.

He destroyed the old 13.22 3x3x3 average with an amazing 11.76, which was I think better at that time then the current WR now. (Wow, this sentence doesn't make any sense, does it?) Also: first person ever to do a sub-20 single OH officially!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 25, 2010)

Escher said:


> This thread is like a nub filter.



Best post of the year for 2010 so far IMO


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 25, 2010)

I havent been Cubing as long as some of the people here and I still know who he was and is...

I didn't think he would come back after being away for so long and maybe being so out of practice, this really is an amazing comeback

I wish it would say on the WCA site that it is South Korea, because "Korea" isn't really a country... any more


----------



## brunson (Jan 25, 2010)

Who's Breandan Vallance? And who is this Yu Namajika person?


----------



## Carrot (Jan 25, 2010)

brunson said:


> Who's Breandan Vallance? And who is this Yu Namajika person?



I'm not really sure, but according to your signature I should know it :fp


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 25, 2010)

Escher said:


> This thread is like a nub filter.



_This thread is where people who has cubed for a while feel good about themselves when new cubers do not know who Gungz is._

Fixed that for you.


----------



## brunson (Jan 25, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is like a nub filter.
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clique


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 25, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is like a nub filter.
> ...



you make me lol


----------



## qqwref (Jan 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I wish it would say on the WCA site that it is South Korea, because "Korea" isn't really a country... any more



I'm sure it will be changed as soon as North Korea stops being a dystopian dictatorship for long enough to hold a competition 


Johan444: It's not all that hard to look up something like Gungz, so it's not just "I was cubing longer than you so I'm better than you". I expect people to try to look stuff like this up if they don't know what's going on - I definitely would, in this or any other community.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 25, 2010)

Huh, nice news and all, but I thought there was a separate thread for people who are leaving or coming back to cubing. Or maybe that's just for unimportant people  ?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 25, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> Huh, nice news and all, but I thought there was a separate thread for people who are leaving or coming back to cubing. Or maybe that's just for unimportant people  ?



This is a special occasion, it deserves its own thread

And no cuber is unimportant, you never know that "unimportant" person may be a world record holder one day.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> PeterNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Huh, nice news and all, but I thought there was a separate thread for people who are leaving or coming back to cubing. Or maybe that's just for unimportant people  ?
> ...



I see. I don't think you understood that when I said "unimportant", it was a sarcastic statement.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 25, 2010)

no cuber is unimportant... some are just a lot more important than others =)


----------



## brunson (Jan 25, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > PeterNewton said:
> ...



Subtlety doesn't work well here.


----------



## pjk (Jan 25, 2010)

This brought back my memories from this topic.


----------



## Fox (Jan 25, 2010)

When I saw the title I thought it was Nakajima.


----------



## irontwig (Jan 26, 2010)

Fox said:


> When I saw the title I thought it was Nakajima.



I thought it was the man behind the mask.


----------



## Konsta (Jan 26, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I was hoping Yu or Matyas


And you got Yu  He was THE Yu before Nakajima became famous.



Fox said:


> When I saw the title I thought it was Nakajima.


When I saw that thread was made by Robert Yau, I knew it was Yu Jeong-Min. 
Of course it helped a bit that I saw his name earlier in the http://www.speedcubing.com/ page.

And yes, it is very nice to see him back and instantly improving his official pb 
I remember how disappointed I was when he didn't participate in the WC 2007, I was so sure he would've win.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 26, 2010)

qqwref said:


> - two 18.xx Square-1 averages!



18 avg is fail. I was really hoping to see Lee-Seung Woo get WR, are at least sub16 or something.



Lofty said:


> Unless they looked at old WR's or something like that.



Which is something they should do. Macky was long before my time, but I still knew who he was when I was new, because I looked at all the old records.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jan 26, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is like a nub filter.
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Escher (Jan 26, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Johan444 said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jan 26, 2010)

Escher said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > Johan444 said:
> ...



Just to be clear, I was not agreeing with him, just correcting the grammar..


----------



## Escher (Jan 26, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Just to be clear, I was not agreeing with him, just correcting the grammar..



Yeah, got that 
I mostly just wanted to reinforce my point xD


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 26, 2010)

Short history lesson:

The first Rubik's Cube World Championship was held in Budapest in 1982. The format was best of 3 solves, and Minh Thai won with 22.95 (the WR for 20 years).

The next Rubik's Cube World Championship was in Toronto in 2003. Dan Knights won that with a 20.00 average of 5, the WR. Jess Bonde set the single WR with 16.53 (barely beating Dan's 16.71).

At Caltech Winter 2004, Shotaro Makisumi ("Macky") set both the single and average WR's with 14.76 single and 16.53 average. Then, at Caltech Spring 2004, he broke both of those records with a 12.11 single and 15.38 average. At Caltech Fall 2004, he broke the average record again with a result of 14.52.

Anssi Vanhala beat Macky's record at SveKub 2006 with a 13.22 average of 5.

This was beaten by almost 1.5 seconds at KCRC 2007 by Yu Jeong-Min ("Gungz") with an average of 11.76 seconds, and wasn't beaten until a year and two months later by Nakajima. He competed at 3 competitions after KCRC 2007, the last being in January 2008. 

And most here have been cubing since then, or at least have an idea of the WR history since then. 

The 11.76 WR was very important to cubing because it was the first sub-12 average in competition. On his first competition, he'd achieved what a lot of people said wasn't possible. I'm not sure, but 11.76 then is like sub-9.7 now. His sunday contest videos also popularized the Joy cube. At the other competitions he attended, he didn't do so well (lack of practice and +2's is what I heard). Then he disappeared for 2 years, but I'm not sure why (some people say he joined the military but I have no idea). 

I'm glad he's back. He worked really hard and it's great to see that he's still as good as ever. *roots for Gungz*


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is like a nub filter.
> ...


hehe, because everyone thougt it would be Yu.


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 26, 2010)

People, don't take what I wrote seriously, I forgot to add the smilie yesterday


----------



## mazei (Jan 26, 2010)

Wasn't there already a thread about him returning? It had a link to a video of him doing a PLL time attack which was 33s or somewhere around that time I think.

In any case, glad he's back. Jun is also another person I would like to see to return.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 26, 2010)

edd5190 said:


> Anssi Vanhala beat Macky's record at SveKub 2006 with a 13.22 average of 5.



That's not true. _Anssi Vanhala beat Macky's record at SveKub 2006 with a _*14.40* _average of 5._ And then he did a 13.22 average WR. 

Anyway, nice job on the history.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 26, 2010)

mazei said:


> Wasn't there already a thread about him returning? It had a link to a video of him doing a PLL time attack which was 33s or somewhere around that time I think.
> 
> In any case, glad he's back. Jun is also another person I would like to see to return.



Ah... yeah you're right. I meant "he's back" as in, he's competing again


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 26, 2010)

edd5190 said:


> but I'm not sure why (some people say he joined the military but I have no idea).



Mandatory military service.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



...it is Yu...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 27, 2010)

VHHHAAAAAAAATTT???? I am so excited.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 27, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> i thought it was Yu Nakajima



he's back too, sort of...


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 28, 2010)

edd5190 said:


> Short history lesson:
> 
> The first Rubik's Cube World Championship was held in Budapest in 1982. The format was best of 3 solves, and Minh Thai won with 22.95 (the WR for 20 years).
> 
> ...



and Chambon WR n Murcia Open 2008?


----------



## mazei (Jan 28, 2010)

Mati, we're just talking up to Gungz WR because some people here don't know him.


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 28, 2010)

I know, but read edd5190's post again, he said nakajima broke Gungz WR, but was Chambon in Murcia Open 2008, first person with two sub 10 in the same avg


----------

